# Well Guys.



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Well guys with Greece on the Brink and the possibility of this horrendous financial situation spreading on to the likes of Portugal, Ireland and Spain, I wanted to know how you home owners out there are feeling?
What are your thoughts and feelings? do you love the country that much your just going to ride out the storm or are many of you starting to think about cutting your losses and jump ship now in case it gets worse?
Or has the summer started and your just enjoying the sun and not even thinking about it (that's what I would be doing)

Anyways please don't take this tread offensively in anyway, but this is a serious condition that is effecting all of us, no matter what Country we are in.

Regards Ronny


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ronny333 said:


> Well guys with Greece on the Brink and the possibility of this horrendous financial situation spreading on to the likes of Portugal, Ireland and Spain, I wanted to know how you home owners out there are feeling?
> What are your thoughts and feelings? do you love the country that much your just going to ride out the storm or are many of you starting to think about cutting your losses and jump ship now in case it gets worse?
> Or has the summer started and your just enjoying the sun and not even thinking about it (that's what I would be doing)
> 
> ...


we don't own our home (though with prices as they are that is currently under consideration) so it would be easy to 'jump ship' for us - as so many people we know are/have

my husband took a couple we know to the airport only yesterday for their one-way trip & my kids have been told by quite a few of their classmates that they won't be at school in September because they are returning whence they came - there have been a few farewell parties

it would be much harder for owners to go, though - simply because they would be having trouble actually selling the property - & if they did just 'jump', they'd still owe the mortgage anyway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think wherever you are in the world at the moment if you own your own house and live there then its your home and we all need a home. If you need work to keep it up, then hopefully you have paid into the system and can claim enough to cover it, should you need to. Cutting losses and "jumping ship" isnt necessarily a sensible thing to do wherever you live, careful planning is more sensible. I'm not a great advocate of all these demonstrations, strikes and apportioning blame - as they seem to just make things worse. So heads down, all hands to the deck and lets all try to get things good again is my attitude and those of us in Spain (and the UK apparently), just enjoy the sunshine for now

Jo xxxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I am a home owner in Spain. Every morning I listen to the Today Programme on Radio 4 and from where I'm sitting it's Britain that is the sinking ship. I'm staying put, thanks.


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

There is only a loss at all, if you sell ...

"Cutting losses" or being forced to sell are the only ways of losing money ... the sensible thing is to keep your property, buy more if you fancy and can afford it, and sit on it till the crisis is over ... in due time property prices go up, always.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Here is home and I cannot envisage selling and moving elsewhere, just because of the crisis,

Hepa


----------



## mickw (Jun 13, 2011)

jojo said:


> I think wherever you are in the world at the moment if you own your own house and live there then its your home and we all need a home. If you need work to keep it up, then hopefully you have paid into the system and can claim enough to cover it, should you need to. Cutting losses and "jumping ship" isnt necessarily a sensible thing to do wherever you live, careful planning is more sensible. I'm not a great advocate of all these demonstrations, strikes and apportioning blame - as they seem to just make things worse. So heads down, all hands to the deck and lets all try to get things good again is my attitude and those of us in Spain (and the UK apparently), just enjoy the sunshine for now
> 
> Jo xxxx


the uk is as bad if not worse than spain,we just have politicians that have masters degrees in bxxxxhit,fraud and the english language to hide their errors


----------



## JoCatalunya (Mar 16, 2011)

We're doomed I tell yi, we're all doomed.

Seriously, I cannot see some kind soul buying my house and land, paying me in the process enough money to pay off my mortgage and buy another house in the UK or where-ever with enough money on top to help me settle in, can any of you? 
So fact is most of us really are stuck here come hell or high water followed by the devil take the hindmost for better or worse.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Staying here! I'd rather be in sunny Spain with problems than the UK with rain and problems! Here is home for me too!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Spanish State Defecit falls by 24.7%


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

gus-lopez said:


> Spanish State Defecit falls by 24.7%


So why isn't this headline news in the Spanish newspapers??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Spanish State Defecit falls by 24.7%


good news!


I'll copy that to the 'economy' sticky


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We're waiting for the property prices to go up & then we'll sell.......... the house in the UK.

Home is where the heart is and my heart is here........... there's a song in there somewhere



Doggy


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Maybe thats the reason why the euro is holding up against the pound today - its fast heading towards parity!

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> good news!
> 
> 
> I'll copy that to the 'economy' sticky


I'd hold your horses if I were you - the only reference I can find is in this one expat English newspaper. It wasn't on the Spanish TV news, it isn't in the papers; I won't believe it till I see it in El Pais!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> Maybe thats the reason why the euro is holding up against the pound today - its fast heading towards parity!
> 
> Jo xxx


I think that might be because the Greek government passed the austerity measures yesterday.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that might be because the Greek government passed the austerity measures yesterday.



Hhhmmm, but the UK has passed its own austerity measures and its getting some "assistance" from China!!!!!! - I think its more likely because they're making noises about putting interest rates up in the eurozone!??????

The world has gone mad!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I'd hold your horses if I were you - the only reference I can find is in this one expat English newspaper. It wasn't on the Spanish TV news, it isn't in the papers; I won't believe it till I see it in El Pais!


ah but it was only announced today, so hopefully El País will have it tomorrow & I can add that too

here's a spanish report España reduce un 24,7% el déficit gracias al ajuste del gasto. Deia. Noticias de Bizkaia


----------



## ted111 (May 29, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> I think that might be because the Greek government passed the austerity measures yesterday.


The reason the pound is in free-fall is because our good buds from the USA are selling their sterling stocks.


----------



## Trubrit (Nov 24, 2010)

*Staying Put*



gus-lopez said:


> Spanish State Defecit falls by 24.7%


Although I have only been here for 5 months it is the best decision I have ever made and I will never return to the U.K. I will just invite my relatives here. I am lucky at 60 years old and a retired English teacher to find more work than I can handle and intend on opening my own academy in September.


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Well done and good Luck to your Trubrit! Always nice to hear a success story!

Anyone else catch this - BBC News - Is the euro crumbling?
Quite amusing clip, any thoughts on the future guys? do any of you think this is the end of the Euro?


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Apart from the 'Jurassic Park' style music it's a great little piece! I'm intrigued to find out that (36 seconds in) Spain has the smallest debt % GDP (smaller than UK) and (1min 21s in) the least exposure to bail out payments! We own a business here but not property, and I can't see any benefit in returning to the UK right now. My children are happy and doing fabulously and we are working very hard but still finding time to play too. Definately staying put for the moment...


----------



## ronny333 (May 8, 2010)

Again, that's nice to hear fourgotospain - positivity is definitely the theme here, probably more so than if most of the posters here were in the UK.

Do you mind me asking what your business is here? and how long you have had it? maybe also the difference between now and before the crisis?x


----------

